# Benched shows



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so I have entered a show where dogs are benched. Could someone explain to this complete novice what this means in practice, and what will I need? Thanks.


----------



## Oakelm (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like you have a medium-big dog so simplest setup would be blanket, normal collar and buy a benching chain either before or on the day. You can use a crate instead if you wish if you know you will be there a long time but bare in mind it is often a good walk from the car park so think what you can easily carry.

A bench is simply somewhere to keep your dog instead of having to squeeze into any little spot like you do at open shows. When you get to the show grab a catalogue, find your breed and find your number and ring. Your number will tie to a bench (also where you ring number card will be waiting for you), depending on the champ show your bench cold be near your ring or in another building/tent.

Some people don't bother using the benches much (which they really should) it tends to be less used the further from the ring it is. But try and travel light, if your breed is the first in the ring on the day then just take your dog on show lead and stand and wait near the ring while your breed is being judged. Most you should need is a grooming mitt and treats if it dry or indoors. Some people seem to take the kitchen sink and all the junk just clutters the place up.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Many thanks really useful. That's put my mind at rest! Sounded more daunting than that.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

As mentioned above, not everyone uses the benches, but personally, I like to get my dogs used to the bench as quickly as possible.

The two I am showing at CH show level atm are fantastic - they are on the benches and you don't hear a peep out of them - dad is usually sitting in front with a book - but even if he moves briefly they are very good (they do get a bit yampy if they see me) - as you show more, you also get to know the people benched around you which can be very useful.

If you are considering a crate - a few things to bear in mind

Soft crates are now frowned upon because of them falling over (with dogs inside) and also dogs bursting out of them (my eldest boy did this on a very expensive and sturdy soft crate !!!! - he was only a puppy at the time )

I've also seen a soft crate come off a bench with a dog in it - quite frightening.

If you are seriously considering putting any type of crate onto a bench you must be 110% certain it is secure - I've done it previously and used bungee straps secured in front of the crate and secured to the benches - if you criss-cross them over at the front - they provide a fairly sturdy barrier.

You can also get metal bench covers from places such as Croft (not cheap)

I would do a couple of benched shows - get a feel for it - and then decide what you are going to do.

If you are the lady who was talking about entering the CH show in Coventry - the venue is fairly sizeable - so there should be space for crates.

Some of our breed CH shows are no longer benched.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

The others have covered it 

But I have now done 2 benched shows and Otto instantly took to it 

This is what the benches look like - with Ottokar sporting his new wet coat 









There is a ring behind to tether them too, or you can buy a front and top of a cage that fits to the benches - you will see some and it will make sense!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I've got a couple of photos from this year's Crufts on bench set-ups:










Benches in the bottom half of the photo - you can see some crates being used as well as open ones and how they're set up with the numbers you'll be allocated.










Setters being benched so you can see how Bess will fit.


----------

